

From HackerNews to FastCompany or how I hacked the media for traffic - freshfey
http://thebloggingshow.com/front-page-of-hacker-news/

======
minimaxir
Here's a link to the original submission which hit #1 on Hacker News:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7151076](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7151076)

Per the comments on that submission, it appears that you baited HN. Which is
not a "hack". There is no hack to hitting #1, just luck.

